# 120 McKenzie 3d shoot



## Slice (Aug 2, 2007)

Is anyone planning on attending the 120 target shoot at the Washtenaw Sportsmen club this weekend? Below is a link to the club website.

Has anyone shot it in the past, and could provide us with feedback from previous years? 

http://www.washtenawsportsmansclub.org/


----------

